# Eukanuba pet food recall



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a recall for Eukanuba pet foods because of salmonella I ma having a hard time finding the info on the web anyone hear anything? My friend had called me with what Eukanuba had sent them on the recall but I cannot find it on the internet.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Right off of their website:

P&G Expands Voluntary Limited Recall of Specialized Dry Pet Foods

For Immediate Release

Contact: P&G Consumer Relations - 877-340-8823
July 30, 2010

P&G Expands Voluntary Limited Recall of Specialized Dry Pet Foods Due to Possible Health Risk
CINCINNATI, July 30, 2010 - The Procter & Gamble Company (P&G) (NYSEG) is voluntarily expanding its recall to include veterinary and some specialized dry pet food as a precautionary measure because it has the potential to be contaminated with salmonella. No salmonella-related illnesses have been reported.

The following dry pet food products are included:

Product Name Version "Best-By" Dates UPC Codes 
Iams Veterinary Dry Formulas All dry sizes and varieties 01Jul10 - 01Dec11 All UPC Codes 
Eukanuba Naturally Wild All dry sizes and varieties 01Jul10 - 01Dec11 All UPC Codes 
Eukanuba Pure All dry sizes and varieties 01Jul10 - 01Dec11 All UPC Codes 
Eukanuba Custom Care Sensitive Skin All dry sizes 01Jul10 - 01Dec11 All UPC Codes

The affected products are sold in veterinary clinics and specialty pet retailers throughout the United States and Canada. No canned food, biscuits/treats or supplements are affected by this announcement. A full listing of UPC codes can be found at Pet Food, Nutrition, And Health Tips For Cats And Dogs.

These products are made in a single, specialized facility. In cooperation with FDA, P&G determined that some products made at this facility have the potential for salmonella contamination. As a precautionary measure, P&G is recalling all products made at this facility.

Consumers who have purchased the specific dry pet foods listed should discard them. People handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. Healthy people infected with Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.

Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

For further information or a product replacement or refund call P&G toll-free at 877-340-8823

(Monday - Friday, 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM EST).

About Procter & Gamble 
Four billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn®, Gain®, Pringles®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head & Shoulders®, Wella®, Gillette®, Braun® and Fusion®. The P&G community includes approximately 135,000 employees working in about 80 countries worldwide. Please visit PG.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands.

Media Contact: Jason Taylor 513-622-3205

UPC CODES FOR P&G PET SPECIALTY PRODUCTS RECALLED ON JULY 30, 2010

EUKANUBA DOG BG PURE Item UPC 
PURE TURKEY * 4 LB 0 19014 03191 7 
PURE ADULT MAINTENANCE * 4.5 LB 0 19014 03958 6 
PURE PUPPY GROWTH * 4.5 LB 0 19014 03949 4 
PURE ADULT MAINTENANCE * 15 LB 0 19014 03953 1 
PURE ADULT LARGE BRD * 15 LB 0 19014 03959 3 
PURE PUPPY GROWTH * 15 LB 0 19014 03955 5 
PURE TURKEY * 15 LB 0 19014 03192 4 
PURE ADULT MAINTENANCE * 30 LB 0 19014 03952 4 
PURE ADULT LARGE BRD * 30 LB 0 19014 03960 9 
PURE PUPPY GROWTH * 30 LB 0 19014 03964 7 
PURE TURKEY * 30 LB 0 19014 03193 1 
EUKANUBA DOG CUSTOM CARE 
CUSTOM CARE - SENSITIVE SKIN 5.5 LB 0 19014 01935 9 
CUSTOM CARE - SENSITIVE SKIN 28 LB 0 19014 01936 6 
EUKANUBA DOG DRY NATURALY WILD 
ADULT SALMON & RICE 4 LB 0 19014 02780 4 
ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN 4 LB 0 19014 02776 7 
ADULT VENISON & POTATO 4 LB 0 19014 02783 5 
ADULT SALMON & RICE* 9.5 LB 0 19014 02894 8 
ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN* 9.5 LB 0 19014 02895 5 
ADULT VENISON & POTATO* 9.5 LB 0 19014 02893 1 
ADULT SALMON & RICE 15 LB 0 19014 02781 1 
ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN 15 LB 0 19014 02778 1 
ADULT VENISON & POTATO 15 LB 0 19014 02784 2 
ADULT SALMON & RICE * 19 LB 0 19014 02897 9 
ADULTTURKEY & MULTIGRAIN * 19 LB 0 19104 02898 6 
ADULT VENISON & POTATO * 19 LB 019104 02896 2 
ADULT SALMON & RICE 30 LB 0 19014 02782 8 
ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN 30 LB 0 19014 02779 8 
ADULT VENISON & POTATO 30 LB 0 19014 02785 9 
All NATURALLY WILD SAMPLES 7 oz. 
IAMS VETERINARY FORMULA CAT DRY BAG 
WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE 2 KG 0 19014 13720 6 
INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE 5.5 LB 0 19014 15210 0 
OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D 5.5 LB 0 19014 21305 4 
RENAL MULTI-STAGE 5.5 LB 0 19014 21405 1 
URINARY 0 - MODERATE PH/O 5.5 LB 0 19014 15510 1 
URINARY S - LOW PH/S 5.5 LB 0 19014 14210 1 
INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE 14 LB 0 19014 00859 9 
WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE 18 LB 0 19014 02236 6 
URINARY S - LOW PH/S 20 LB 0 19014 14221 7 
IAMS VETERINARY FORMULA DOG DRY BAG 
INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE 5 LB 0 19014 12405 3 
OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D 5 LB 0 19014 15105 9 
WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE 5 LB 0 19014 12205 9 
RENAL EARLY STAGE 5.5 LB 0 19014 14410 5 
JOINT 6 LB 0 19014 21006 0 
SKIN & COAT RESPONSE FP 6 LB 0 19014 12106 9 
SKIN & COAT RESPONSE KO 6 LB 0 19014 21106 7 
PUPPY INTESTINAL LOW RESIDUE 8 LB 0 19014 12908 9 
WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE 14 LB 0 19014 12214 1 
JOINT 15 LB 0 19014 21015 2 
OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D 15 LB 0 19014 15115 8 
SKIN & COAT RESPONSE FP 15 LB 0 19014 12115 1 
SKIN & COAT RESPONSE KO 15 LB 0 19014 21115 9 
INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE 15 LB 0 19014 12415 2 
RENAL EARLY STAGE 15.5 LB 0 19014 02235 9 
WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE 28 LB 0 19014 12228 8 
INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE 30 LB 0 19014 12430 5 
JOINT 30 LB 0 19014 21030 5 
OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D 30 LB 0 19014 15130 1 
SKIN & COAT RESPONSE FP 30 LB 0 19014 12130 4 
SKIN & COAT RESPONSE KO 30 LB 0 19014 21130 2 
INT LOW RESIDUE BREEDER BAG 37 .5 LB 0 19014 12437 4 
* Available in U.S. Only. All other SKUs are available in the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA how did I miss that! lol thanks!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a lot of items... Probably a lot of sick dogs...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

it was a voluntary recall they found e coli in there plant where the food is bagged(on the wall i do believe), no actual bag or food they tested was contaminated but with a "better to be safe than sorry" mindset they recalled the food, there has been no case of any pets getting sick at this time to my knowlege


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yes i did make a thread back on 8/1/10....Recall on Iams/Eukanuba

Glad Sully doesnt eat that.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry here is the link

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/28510-recall-iams-eukanuba.html


----------

